# Stacking Creatine and Protein



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 2, 2004)

How should i stack Protein with Creatine. I have Prolab Creatine and 100% Whey...what should my schedule on taking these be. please help


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Id watch it.  You might get gyno with those hardcore supplements.....


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

No.  Seriously,  Take 5g of creatine post workout on workout days and about 40-50g protein.  On non workout days take the creatine in the morning or whenever.  And makesure you keep your protein up all the time, not just after workouts.


----------



## redspy (Sep 2, 2004)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> How should i stack Protein with Creatine. I have Prolab Creatine and 100% Whey...what should my schedule on taking these be. please help


 Please run a search before you post.  There are hundreds of threads on creatine.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 2, 2004)

*I did run a search on Creatine*

I did run a search on Creatine and Stacking and didnt come up with much on either. Creatine was the decision of which to take...not of how to take it. I'm not a newb to forums..


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 2, 2004)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> How should i stack Protein with Creatine. I have Prolab Creatine and 100% Whey...what should my schedule on taking these be. please help



125 CC


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

lmao


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> I did run a search on Creatine and Stacking and didnt come up with much on either. Creatine was the decision of which to take...not of how to take it. I'm not a newb to forums..


Your error was including "stacking" in your search. Just type in "creatine", and select "search titles only" in the advanced search. Every one was a newbie once.


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Your error was including "stacking" in your search. Just type in "creatine", and select "search titles only" in the advanced search. Every one was a newbie once.


 Thank you Pirate.  There isn't one question about creatine that hasn't been posted on here.  Use your brain and some advanced search features and you'll be amazed at what you find.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Thank you Pirate. There isn't one question about creatine that hasn't been posted on here. Use your brain and some advanced search features and you'll be amazed at what you find.


 dont be such an asshole know it all. The guy had a legitimite question and you get all "mr fucking moderator" on him.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 3, 2004)

What is the verdict on whether or not you can mix your creatine in with your shake?  I have heard both that it is ok and that if you mix it in, you basically lose the properties of the creatine, seeing as how creatine is just 3 amino acids combined and you lose it when mixed in with all the other amino acids of whey.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 3, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> dont be such an asshole know it all. The guy had a legitimite question and you get all "mr fucking moderator" on him.



_You do have to agree that "stacking creatine and protein" sounds funny.  _


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> What is the verdict on whether or not you can mix your creatine in with your shake?  I have heard both that it is ok and that if you mix it in, you basically lose the properties of the creatine, seeing as how creatine is just 3 amino acids combined and you lose it when mixed in with all the other amino acids of whey.


The verdict is no problem. Mix 'em up!


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 3, 2004)

I agree with juggernaut, people tend to be to dismissive toward simple questions. The effort it took to be rude to the guys question was much more work than to just give a simple answer.


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> dont be such an asshole know it all. The guy had a legitimite question and you get all "mr fucking moderator" on him.


 Maybe you don't get bored of seeing the same questions (perhaps you have ADD or memory problems?) but most of us do. All it takes is a quick search to cover the basics and then people will help.

   If you don't like my posts use the Ignore option.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2004)

redspy, I'd beat the daylights out of you. The only problem is, that it'd be to easy. You're an asshole. Face it. The guy had a good question, and you made him feel stupid. You're a dick.
 BTW-is that picture of you or is that your boyfriend you little shit?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2004)

And by the way, to answer the question, I'd stack creatine with protein AND a simple carb supplement any day.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 3, 2004)

*thanks juggernaut..*

thanks juggernaut and all those who answered my question. oh and redspy sorry I dont know as much, cuz I dont spend all my time on here...i try to spend my time in the gym, u should try it.


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> redspy, I'd beat the daylights out of you. The only problem is, that it'd be to easy. You're an asshole. Face it. The guy had a good question, and you made him feel stupid. You're a dick.
> BTW-is that picture of you or is that your boyfriend you little shit?


 The classic sign of a spineless individual, threatning to assult somebody on an internet forum - safe at a distance and secure in the knowledge you'll never meet me.  What a man you are!


----------



## twizted110 (Sep 3, 2004)

the best creatine  have found for myself that works is the russian red actijube creatine. go out and buy 2 boxs f them. they come 2 in a box. take the one set about 45min to an hour before and the other set right after your workout. plus if our lokking to gain some size take in about 2g of protine per lb. of body weight or better on workout days. it all doesn't have to be from protine drinks. it a total of everything you take through out the day. and on your off days try to get your body weight in protine or better. follow all that up with some intence mass building workouts and have fun.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 3, 2004)

"stacking creatine and protein"  could possibly be dangerous if you stack them TOO high and they topple ontop of you.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Sep 3, 2004)

Look CCR, as far as twistd's post, 2 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight prolly seems pretty unrealistic when your just starting out.  Start at about 1-1.5.  You'll gain plenty of mass.  You can step it up in a year or two when that's not enough to put on the mass, but don't try to go from like 50 grams to 350 a day, you'll just set yourself up for disappointment.  Unless you're a maniac or have lots of free time, that's a hard pace to maintain daily at first.


----------



## twizted110 (Sep 3, 2004)

very true. but thats only if your one of them people that are stupid enough to stack every single day. when i did mine i only did it on that day i worked out. the rest of the time i just focused on the protine and here and there took some creatine.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Sep 3, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> If you don't like my posts use the Ignore option.


Maybe you should just ignore their threads about creatine if you don't like them.  Look man, I'm not gonna diss you cause you helped me with some pro-hormone info, all I'm saying is a lot of people that work out, especially newbies, have pretty low self esteem and aren't sure about all of it.  That's why tons of people work out, they're not satisfied with their body and have low self esteeem, and them wanting to change that all power to them, but saying some shit like you did might make that dude feel pretty bad.  I probably would've said something like stacking creatine and protein when I started, but I learned.  Cut him some slack.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Sep 3, 2004)

twizted110 said:
			
		

> very true. but thats only if your one of them people that are stupid enough to stack every single day. when i did mine i only did it on that day i worked out. the rest of the time i just focused on the protine and here and there took some creatine.


Dude Luke was being sarcastic.  You should still take creatine every day to keep your muscle creatine levels at their peak.


----------



## twizted110 (Sep 3, 2004)

now see rcfootball your reading my postes wrong. i did not say 2g per lb. of body weight every day i said only on training days.


----------



## twizted110 (Sep 3, 2004)

yea true there but if you really wanna fuck with your muscles. do about a 2-3 month run of creatine then cut it off for a month or two then go back takeing it again. don't ask me how but when i did this once just for the hell of it all that muscle water started turning into muscle fibers.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> The classic sign of a spineless individual, threatning to assult somebody on an internet forum - safe at a distance and secure in the knowledge you'll never meet me. What a man you are!


 Don't make yourself appear to be intelligent. It doesn't fit. 
 You're a punk with a big mouth. Go back to your little cubicle and jerk off to the assortment of gay porn that you've collected over the long lonely years. Twit.

 You need to shut your mouth and help people who ask a question looking for a straight answer-in short-just answer the fucking question. And don't try to be a tough guy. You seem to not be able to handle it.


----------



## redspy (Sep 4, 2004)

*Phd*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> Don't make yourself appear to be intelligent. It doesn't fit.
> You're a punk with a big mouth. Go back to your little cubicle and jerk off to the assortment of gay porn that you've collected over the long lonely years. Twit.
> 
> You need to shut your mouth and help people who ask a question looking for a straight answer-in short-just answer the fucking question. And don't try to be a tough guy. You seem to not be able to handle it.


 Why do you threaten people with violence and attempt to predict a person's sexuality?  Typically this means you're an immature school boy, a redneck, or a repressed person with guilt-ridden, homoerotic thoughts.  Or possibly a combination of all three.  

 The fact is a lot of my posts attempt to help people, I'm not a Phd or a pro but I've learned some things over the years.  Some posts are cranky and request that people search, some are political in the chat forum, some are simply opinions.  I come here to learn from others and improve lifting and diet.  Your thug-like postings will not silence me, it's a free speech forum the last time I checked.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2004)

Just shut up. You're like an annoying little fly. Stop responding, stupid.


 heh.."thug-like"...


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Please run a search before you post.  There are hundreds of threads on creatine.


 There's also hundreds of jerkoffs like you saying the same thing.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Sep 4, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> There's also hundreds of jerkoffs like you saying the same thing.


 Okay Billy-Bob.  Whatever you say.


----------



## babylon (Sep 5, 2004)

hope you find those calculators helpfull....

creatine -  http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/koch1.htm 
protein - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/calpro.htm


----------

